# Age of Empires 3 ruckelt...WARUM?



## Azuroz (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
mein System:
MB: Gigabyte MA790XT
Ram:4Gb 1600 DDR3
CPU: Phenom II x3 (2,8ghz)
Grafik: ATI 4850 1024MB
OS: Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate

Habe heute Age of Empires 3 (alle Erweiterungen) installiert.
Habe, alle Grafikeinstellungen auf "sehr hoch"bzw. "hoch" gestellt (Maximum überall ), da das Spiel ja auch schon älter ist, und eigentleich locker zu schaffen sein sollte.

Jedoch :
Das Spiel ruckelt extrem!
Schon am Anfang eines Gefechts, wenn ich scrollen möchte, stockt das Spiel immer mal wieder...
Wenn mehrere Einheiten auf dem Screen sind, wirds besonders schlimm...
Bei Seeschlachten, bewegen sich die Flaggen von den Schiffen sogar milimter versetzt oO

Was ist da los?
v-sync an/aus macht keinen Unterschied (im ATI Treiber auf App abhängig).
Selbst auf niedrigster Grafik ist dieses Ruckeln beim Scrollen da.
-Patches alle geladen, ich spreche vom OFFLINE Modus.

-->Spiele wie "Battleforge" funktionieren auf hohen Einstellungen sehr gut!

-Auflösung : 1280*1024...

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Wargrown (9. Januar 2010)

Cn'Q aus? oder Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung?


----------



## Azuroz (10. Januar 2010)

Cn'Q ist aus.
Energieoptionen sind auf Höchstleistung (zeigt sich ja auch in neuen Spielen, die deutlich besser laufen...)...

Unterstützt AoE3 eigentlich mehr Kern CPUs?


----------



## der Türke (10. Januar 2010)

kann am Betriebssystem Liegen besonderes die 64bit sind anfällig für sowas


----------



## Azuroz (10. Januar 2010)

Habe grad mal ein bisschen im Internet gesucht, lese öfter, das bei vielen Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm ein leichtes ruckeln bemerkt wird (auch bei einer gtx280)...
Normal oder unnormal? 
Was kann ich noch versuchen zur verbesserung?
Defragmentieren brachte ein wenig...^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (10. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfach:
Starte AoE III mal im Kompatibiltätsmodus für win xp 
Wirkt Wunder.
Mein 777 Post, darf ich mir jetzt was wünschen?


----------



## Azuroz (10. Januar 2010)

Im XP Kompa. Modus bringt es keinen Unterschied.

Du darfst dir jetzt einen Keks wünschen 
Schreib einfach an den Admin.


----------



## dennis1213 (10. Januar 2010)

Mir gehts auch so nur bei mir ist es Anno1404 und am System kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## Azuroz (12. Januar 2010)

Hmmm
habe jetzt mal v-sync aus.
Damit wirkt zwar das scrollen nicht ganz so "sauber" jedoch kommt es zu keinen "Ruckler sprüngen" mehr...
Trotzdem nervig!
Werde vielleicht mal auf einer 2. Partition ein 32 Bit OS zum testen installieren


----------



## Killerzwerg73 (13. Januar 2010)

Meistens hilft ma neu installieren (des Spiels) und/oder der Grafikkarten Treiber. ICh hatte schon öfters Probleme mit flackernden Texturen oder starken Ruckeln in COD 4 und mit neueren oder eben älteren Treiber gings (allerdings hab ich ne 8800GT^^) Hoffe ich konnte dir trotzdem helfen


----------



## Azuroz (17. Januar 2010)

Werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal andere Treiber testen.
-btw. kann es evtl auch daran liegen, dass das Spiel für Nvidia optimiert ist, bzw. kein PhysikX da ist?


----------



## cookiebrandt (17. Januar 2010)

AoE3 hat PhysiX? o0 Nein, eigentlich nicht.

E: Außer, es ist extrem schlampig und einseitig programmiert - vermute ich aber nicht


----------



## God-Among-Insects (18. Januar 2010)

installier einen sehr alten Treiber! ich hab jetzt angefangen Fallout 3 zu zocken und es hat auch extrem geruckelt (egal welche Einstellungen) jetzt hab ich mir einen älteren Treiber besorgt (PCGH DVD sei dank) und es läuft ohne einen einzigen Ruckler!


----------



## Azuroz (18. Januar 2010)

Soll ich einen Treiber aus der Zeit von AoE3 nehmen? (2006) Da gab es meine Grafikkarte noch nicht :/
Oder den ältest möglichen?

Btw. warum wird mein sys Profile eigentlich nicht als Bild dargestellt?

Habe grad den ältesten Treiber, der mir zugänglich war für Vista64Bit herrausgekramt.
Dieser ist aus dem Januar 2008.

Wenn ich installieren will, sagt dieser immer "Alle Treiber aktuell" obwohl alle Treiber deinstalliert sind , und der Display
Treiber nichtmal aufgelistet wird.
Zudem kommt die Installation ins stocken bei der Hardware Erkennung bei der Deinstallation :/

Der Treiber, der damals bei der Grafikkarte dabei war, lässt sich zwar installieren, hat jedoch die Wirkung gehabt, das auf dem Bildschirm kein Signal mehr kommt :/

Musste grad den Rechner wiederherstellen^^


----------



## God-Among-Insects (18. Januar 2010)

Damit dein Sysprofil Bild angeigt wird musst du dich den "Sysprofile Nutzern" anschließen.findest du unter "nützliche links -> Einstellungen ändern -> links muss irgendwo "Benutzergruppen" stehen gehst mal drauf und da findest dus.

ich hab übrigens AEO3 mit einer GF6200 128MB gezockt = 30FPS alles Hoch 1024x768
probier einfach die Treiber CD von deiner Graka da muss einer drauf sein der ziemlich alt ist  
oder kannst probieren das Spiel mit nur einem Kern zu starten
schon Patchs installiert?


----------



## Azuroz (20. Januar 2010)

@God-Among-Insects
-Spiel ist Up-To-Date
-Die Treiber auf der CD gehen nicht unter Windows7-Bildschirm wird nicht mehr angesprochen
-auf einem Kern zu spielen geht nicht (im Taskmanager ist das verboten bei "*32" Programmen wie mir scheint)
-habe nun den 4. Kern meines Prozessors freigeschaltet, ->läuft plötzlich extrem gut oO

PS:
Das mit der 6200 glaube ich dir nicht 
habe eine 6600/8600 hier liegen, die damit auch nicht sooo gut klarkommen.
Außer du hast evtl. nen Quad Core dran hängen...(wäre aber sinnlos)
Meinst du evtl AoE2?
-Danke mit SysProfil


----------

